# تقييم اعداد البرامج الزمنيه في المشاريع الانشائيه



## faiqmohmed (3 أكتوبر 2010)

السادة المشرفون المحترمون
السادة اعضاء الملتقى المحترمون

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

في هذه الفقره اتمنى من الجميع المساهمة معنا في بيان طريقه مثلى لتكون معيارا لقياس دقة وكفائة البرامج الزمنيه المعدة للمشاريع الانشائيه
ولا يخفى عليكم لما للبرامج الزمنيه من اهميه كبرى في تحقيق اهداف المشروع من حيث الوقت والكلفه
وفي الوقت الحاضر يتم اعداد البرامج الزمنيه بطرق تبتعد في مضمونها على القواعد والاساليب الصحيحة في اعداد البرامج الزمنيه
فكثيرا ما يفاجيء مدير المشروع ببرنامج زمني لمشروعه تم اعداده بدون علمه ، وغيرها من الحالات

لهذا فاننا في هذه الفقره سنعمل بعون الله تعالي في اعداد طريقة مثلي لتقييم البرامج الزمنيه في المشاريع الانشائيه
مع بيان اهم العوامل المؤثرة في اعداد هذه البرامج

مع تمنياتي للجميع بالصحة والسلامة

:63::63::63::63::63::63::63::63::63::63::63::63::63::63::63::63::63::63::63::63::63::63::63::63::63::63::63::63::63:


----------



## ايمن حسين (3 أكتوبر 2010)

هذا موضوع مهم 
واعتقد انه من الضرورى جدا 
ان نحاول جعل البرامج الزمنية اكثر واقعية 
ونحاول فى مناقشتنا سرد المشاكل التى تجعل 
البرامج تبتعد عن الواقع فى بعض الاحيان


----------



## Jamal (6 أكتوبر 2010)

:63:


----------



## arch_hamada (7 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكور 
مشكووووو ووووووووووووووووور
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ــ¤©§¤°حلوو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§ ©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§© ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤© 
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــ ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــ رائع جدا جدا جدا جدا ــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ــ جزك الله كل خير اخى العزيز يارب ديما فى المقدمة ـــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ــــــــــمع تحيات المهندس محمد / زعيم العمارة ــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°ح لو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°ح لو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــ ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤© §¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§ ©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ــ¤©§¤°حلوو°¤§©
مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور
مشكوووووووووووووووور​مشكوووووووووور​مشكوووووووور​مشكووووور​​​​


----------



## faiqmohmed (8 أكتوبر 2010)

اخوتي الاعزاء

مازلت بانتظار المساهمات العلمية ولكم الشكر


----------



## Adel_Shaker (9 نوفمبر 2010)

سيدى الفاضل
فى غالب شركات المقاولات فى الدول العربية لا يتم الاهتمام بالبرامج الزمنية إلا لمجرد انها تُطلب من قبل استشارى المشروع لذا يتم توظيف مهندسين للتخطيط غالبا لا يكونوا ذوى خبرة عملية حتى يكون راتبيهم قليل
اما عن كيفية اعداد البرامج الزمنية فيجب اتباع التالى:-
1- عمل Constuction Methodolgy وتتم بواسطة مدير التنفيذ ومهندسى التنفيذ
2- عمل خطة أولاويات التنفيذ وتكون بواسطة مدير المشروع ومدير التنفيذ
3- عمل خطة الاحتياجات والبيان بالموارد الممكن توافرها (عمالة مواد معدات) بواسطة مدير المشروع ومدير المكتب الفنى
4- يتم اعطاء ما سبق الى مهندس التخطيط لترجمة الخطة فى صورة برنامج زمنى
5- يتم مراجعة البرنامج الزمنى بواسطة مدير التنفيذ / مهندسى التنفيذ
6- يتم مراجعة الموارد المطلوبة طبقا للبرنامج الزمنى من قبل مدير المشروع ومدير المكتب الفنى
7- يتم التعديل طبقا للمراجعة المذكورة أعلاه
8- يجب أن يتوفر فى البرنامج الزمنى التالى :-
أ- مدة المشروع = المدة التعاقدية
ب- التواريخ Milestones سواء من التصاريح المطلوبة او التسليمات التعاقدية المنصوصة فى العقد
ج- أن يكون البرنامج تفصيليا حتى المستوى الرابع
د- أن لا تزيد مدة أى نشاط عن 25 يوم
ه- أن تكون العلاقات بين الأنشطة منطقية
و- أن تكون انشطة المسار الحرج لا تزيد عن 20% من اجمالى الانشطة


----------



## faiqmohmed (9 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا لمساهمتك اخي الكريم 


adel_shaker قال:


> سيدى الفاضل
> فى غالب شركات المقاولات فى الدول العربية لا يتم الاهتمام بالبرامج الزمنية إلا لمجرد انها تُطلب من قبل استشارى المشروع لذا يتم توظيف مهندسين للتخطيط غالبا لا يكونوا ذوى خبرة عملية حتى يكون راتبيهم قليل
> اما عن كيفية اعداد البرامج الزمنية فيجب اتباع التالى:-
> 1- عمل constuction methodolgy وتتم بواسطة مدير التنفيذ ومهندسى التنفيذ
> ...


----------



## anwerbasha (9 نوفمبر 2010)

اتفق فيما قاله الاخ adel_shaker و اضيف:
1- ان يتم تجزئة الانشطة بما يكفي لمتابعتها
2-عدم الاعتماد قدر المستطاع علي التداخل السالب بين الانشطة في علاقة FS و يمكن استبادلها بعلاقة SS
3-ان يعتمد البرنامج علي الموارد الفعلية الحقيقية للمقاول التي يستطيع ان يوفرها للمشروع
4- ضرورة ربط كل الانشطة مع بعضها و ان لا نترك اي نشاط بدون نشاط لاحق له , ماعدا طبعا اخر نشاط مثل تسليم المشروع


----------



## هلبوز (14 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا لكم ولمساهماتكم المفيدة


----------



## ايمن حسين (18 نوفمبر 2010)

نامل من الاخوة المحترفين فى البرامج وهم كثير فى الملتقى ولله الحمد ان يتفاعلوا فى هذا الموضوع
وكيقية الوصول الى برنامج زمنى واقعى عملى قابل للتطبيق والتحديث واعطاء البيانات الواقعية عن تقدم وسير 
المشروع وحل ما يطرا من عقبات وتغيرات وهى كثير فى عالمنا العربى حلولا عملية بالبرنامج ويفضل 
الاستعانة بامثلة من مشاريع نفذت ومشاكل حدثت وتم تلاشيها بالبرنامج 
الى الان نحن العرب لم نصل الى الاستفادة القصوى العملية من البرنامج


----------



## mohammedsharaby (19 نوفمبر 2010)

جزك الله كل خير اخى العزيز


----------



## محمود33 (30 نوفمبر 2010)

يسلمو وممشكورين 

*مشكور 
مشكووووو ووووووووووووووووور
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ــ¤©§¤°حلوو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§ ©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§© ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤© 
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــ ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــ رائع جدا جدا جدا جدا ــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ــ جزك الله كل خير اخى العزيز يارب ديما فى المقدمة ـــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ــــــــــمع تحيات المهندس محمد / زعيم العمارة ــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°ح لو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـ¤©§¤°ح لو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤ °حلو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حل و ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــ ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤© §¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§ ©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ــ¤©§¤°حلوو°¤§©
مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور
مشكوووووووووووووووور
مشكوووووووووور
مشكوووووووور
مشكووووور​*


----------



## tbuly (1 ديسمبر 2010)

هذه الخطوات للأمانة تمت إعادة تنسيقها فقط وللأمانة فقد قمت بتنزيلها من احد المواقع نأمل الإستفادة منها

الخطوات والبنود التي تتم بها مراجعة وتدقيق الجداول الزمنية
البنية الهرمية Work Break Down Structure – WBS

يجب أن تشمل البنية الهرمية للمشروع كل مراحل و أقسام المشروع و يشمل ذلك مايلي في معظم الحالات :
النشاطات التمهيدية Preliminaries 
النشاطات المتعلقة بالمواد Material Submittal & Approval
النشاطات المتعلقة بالمخططات الهندسية Shop Drawings Submittal & Approval 
النشاطات المتعلقة بالإتفاق على مقاولي الباطن Subcontractors Approval
نشاطات المشروع الأساسية Project Activities و التي يجب أن تغطى جميع أجزاء المشروع
Scope Of Workو يفضل جعل البنية الهرمية موافقة قدر الإمكان مع التقسيمات المعتمدة في جدول الكميات BOQ 

كودات النشاطاتActivity Codes :

يجب عدم إهمال تصميم كودات النشاطات (حتى عند تصميم بنية هرمية تفصيلية( Wbs لأن هذه الكودات تساعدنا كثيرا عند تصميم الفلاتر Filters في المشاريع التي تتضمن عدد ضخم من النشاطات .

النشاطات Activities :

هل المدد الزمنيه للنشاطاتDurations متوافقة مع الموارد التى تم ادخالها و يجب بشكل عام أن لا تزيد مدة أي نشاط عن اسبوعين لأن المدد الكبيرة تؤدي إلى تقليل التفصيل في البرنامج .
مراجعة العلاقات بين النشاطات و التحقق من المسار الحرج في المشروع ونسبة النشاطات الحرجة من إجمالى المشروع خاصة فيما يتعلق بما يقدمه المالك من خدمات أومشتريات او تصاريح لتنفيذ الاعمال.
التحقق من الوصف Description المعتمد لكل نشاط.

الموارد و الكلف Resources & Costs :

يجب التأكد من إسناد الموارد و الكلف إلى النشاطات بشكل صحيح .
تشمل الموارد مايلي :
العمالة Labours 
الآليات Machines
المواد Materials
و يتم اسناد الكلف عادة إلى المواد فقط .يجب مراجعة جدول تحميل الموارد Resource Loading Report من خلال البرنامج بريمافيرا و الذي يمكن إنشاؤه مباشرة بواسطة البرنامج Excel .
)للقيام بذلك نفذ الأمر Tools , Tabular Reports , Resource ,Loading )
و يمكننا أيضا استخدام المخططات Resource Histograms من خلال الأمر
Tools , Graphic Reports , Resources And Cost

مراجعة مخطط التقدم الإفتراضي S Curve 

والذي يتم انشاؤه باستخدام البرنامج Excel بعد أخذ القيم من البرنامج بريمافيرا و ذلك بتنفيذ عمليات تحديث افتراضية اسبوعية على البرنامج حتى الوصول إلى تاريخ انتهاء المشروع .
مراجعة عوامل التثقيل Weight Of Activities التى يتم بناء عليها يتم عمل Weighting System لمراقبه تقدم المشروع اثناء التنفيذ مستقبلا ( إن عوامل التثقيل مستخدمة في الإصدار الخامس و السادس للبرنامج بريمافيرا و هي غير موجودة في الإصدار الثالث ) 
.
مراجعة مخطط التدفق المالي Cash Flow:

التحقق من مخطط التدفق المالي Cash Flow و مطابقته لقدرة المالك التمويلية , حيث يمكن أن يحدثتلاعب باستقطاع أموال كثيرة في أول المشروع لخدمة اغراض المقاول خاصة فى مشاريع (Lump Sum ) .
)للقيام بذلك نفذ الأمر(Tools , Tabular Reports , Cost ,Loading 

النقاط المرحلية Milestone :

يوجد فى المشاريع الكبيرة عدد من التواريخ المرحلية Milestones و التي يجب التحقق من مطابقتها فى البرنامج بما هو موجود في العقد.

العوم الكلي(Total Float) :

يجب الإنتباه جيدأً لقيم العوم الكلي (Total Float) فهي تكشف أمور كثيرهو يحجم كثير من المقاولون عن طباعة العمود (Total Float Column) لأن العوم الكلي (Float) العالي جداً وغير الطبيعي يكشف أن هناك نشاطات غير مرتبطة بنشاطات لاحقة (Successors) فتذهب تواريخها المتأخرة إلى نهاية المشروع وهذا خطاء والحل هو ربطها بنشاطات أخرى لاحقة أو بقيد (Constraints) إذا كان مطلوب تسليم هذه النشاطات دون غيرها في وقت تعاقدي محدد قبل نهاية المشروع.
التأكد من عدم وجود عوم كلي سالب Negative Total Float :
من الأمور المهمة جداً هو العوم السالب (Negative Total Float) لأنه يعطي دلالة على وجود قيود (Constraints) غير صحيحة و يحدث ذلك في الحالات التالية :
وضع تاريخ قيد بداية (Start Constraints) قبل تاريخ البدء المبكر للنشاط Early Start Date .
وضع تاريخ قيد بداية (Start Constraints) في يوم أجازة.
تجاوز تاريخ انتهاء البرنامج للتاريخ الإفتراضي الذي تم إدارجه في الحقل Project must finish by.
و الخلاصة أنه عند وجود عوم كلي سالب (Negative Float) فهذا دلالة على وجود شئ غير صحيح.

القيود Constraints :

يجب الإنتباه وبشدة للقيود (Constraints) فكثير من المقاولين يكثر منها لأنها وسيلة سهلة لجعل البرنامج يمضي كما يريد المقاول و هذا الأمر مرفوض بشدة لأن هذا الأمر سيؤدي إلى تقييد البرنامج و لن يسيرفي مساره الطبيعي و تنشأ مشاكل كثير عند تحديث البرنامج (Updating) فكثير من هذه القيود سيؤدي إلى ظهور عوم سالب (Negative Float) و بالتالي يجب التقليل من استخدام القيود قدر الإمكان.
عند استخدام القيود يجب أن يكون ذلك متوافقاً مع حالة المشروع وأن يكون قيداً حقيقياً لا يتم وضعه لمجرد أن المهندس يريد ان ينتهي النشاط أو يبداً في وقت محدد حيث يتم هذا الأمر باستخدام العلاقات وكلما تم إستبدال القيود بعلاقات (Relationships) كان ذلك أفضل.عند وضع تواريخ معينة للمقاول للإلتزام يلجأ المقاول عادة لفرضها كقيود في البرنامج و علينا في هذه الحالة التحقق من قيم العوم الكلي للنشاطات (Total Float)و عند اكتشاف عوم سالب يجب تنبيه المقاول إلى تعديل المدد أو العلاقات على أسس واقعية وهذا بدوره يؤدي إلى الكشف المبكر على حدوث تأخير في المشروع.
مثال :عند تحديث البرنامج الزمني (Updating) لمشروع ما قد يحدث تأخر في بعض النشاطات .
إذا كانت هذه النشاطات المتأخرة غير مرتبطة بـ Milestone ذو تاريخ انتهاء محدد (مقيد) فإن هذا التأخير قد لا يؤدي إلى تأخير المشروع ككل و بالتالي لن يظهر عوم سالب .
أما إذا كانت هذه النشاطات المتأخرة مرتبطة بـ Milestone ذو تاريخ انتهاء محدد (مقيد) فإن هذا التأخير سيؤدي إلى ظهور عوم سالب مع أن تاريخ انتهاء المشروع ككل لم يتأثر .

فواصل الإيقاف أو فترات التوقف Lags :

لابد ان يكون لفواصل الإيقاف معنى تنفيذى كفترة الإنتظار اللازمة بعد صب الخرسانة.
لا يسمح للمقاول باستخدام فواصل الإيقاف إلا إذا كانت مطلوبة فعلا , هذا إذا كانت نية المقاول سليمة لآنها تعطى صورة زائفة عن المشروع .

التحديث Updating :

يجب تحديث البرنامج الزمني في فواصل زمنية دورية ( اسبوعيا مثلا ) ) و يجب التاكد من صحة البيانات الفعلية ) خلال المتابعة الدورية للمشروع المقدمة من مصادر موثوق بها وليس الاعتماد على ما يقدمه المقاول فقط .
و يجب أن تشمل هذه العملية تحديث الموارد و التكلفة بالإضافة إلى النشاطات .


----------



## عمر الفاروق (1 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا tbuly علي المشاركة الفعالة ..................وفي انتظار المزيد.


----------



## Jamal (2 ديسمبر 2010)

tbuly قال:


> هذه الخطوات للأمانة تمت إعادة تنسيقها فقط وللأمانة فقد قمت بتنزيلها من احد المواقع نأمل الإستفادة منها
> 
> الخطوات والبنود التي تتم بها مراجعة وتدقيق الجداول الزمنية
> البنية الهرمية Work Break Down Structure – WBS
> ...





شكرا ل tbuly على هذه المشاركة الرائعة

لدي بعض الاستفسارت :

هل هناك علاقة بين حجم المشروع من حيث المساحة Area wise او قيمة العقد Cost wise 
ومايلي: 

* المدة الزمنية المتوقعة للمشروع 
* نسب وحصص المدة الزمنية لكل جزء من المشروع ( اساسات، هيكل، ميكانيك،كهرباء، تشطيبات واعمال خارجية ... الخ )
* عدد النشاطات المتوقعة.
* عدد العمالة المتوقعة لكل يوم او شهر.
* المعدات والادوات اللازمة
* عدد المهندسين او الطواقم الفنية المتوقعة.

ان هذا الاستفسار عام بسبب تنوع واختلاف المشاريع من حيث النوع والمكان والظروف المحيطة ونوع العمالة
ولكن اذا تم حصر المتغيرات بتصنيف المشاريع الى انواع مثل فلل، اسكانات، ابنية صناعية، فنادق، ابنية اكاديمية، ابنية طبية ...الخ. يمكن الوصول الى بعض النتائج التى تعطينا مقياسا ( ليس دقيقا ولكن كمرجعية قياس مع نسبة خطأ) كمرجعية للحكم، حيث ان هذه النسب هي تقريبية + أو - ولكن تشكل وسيلة للحكم.
وهذه النسب يمكن استنتاجها من خلال الخبرة وال داتا بيس لمشاريع تم تنفيذا سابقا.

مثال في تصميم الاساسات:
لتحديد سمك اللبشة ( الرافت) في الابراج يمكن استعمال القاعدة التالية للبدء في النوذج الانشائي:
السماكة الكلية لللبشة( سم ) = 10 سم + 10*عدد الادوار .

ارجو من اهل الخبرة في هذا المجال افادتنا عن ذلك 
اسف للاطالة

وشكرا جزيلا لكم مسبقا


----------



## Jamal (2 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا ل tbuly على هذه المشاركة الرائعة

لدي بعض الاستفسارت :

هل هناك علاقة بين حجم المشروع من حيث المساحة Area wise او قيمة العقد Cost wise 
ومايلي: 

* المدة الزمنية المتوقعة للمشروع 
* نسب وحصص المدة الزمنية لكل جزء من المشروع ( اساسات، هيكل، ميكانيك،كهرباء، تشطيبات واعمال خارجية ... الخ )
* عدد النشاطات المتوقعة.
* عدد العمالة المتوقعة لكل يوم او شهر.
* المعدات والادوات اللازمة
* عدد المهندسين او الطواقم الفنية المتوقعة.

ان هذا الاستفسار عام بسبب تنوع واختلاف المشاريع من حيث النوع والمكان والظروف المحيطة ونوع العمالة
ولكن اذا تم حصر المتغيرات بتصنيف المشاريع الى انواع مثل فلل، اسكانات، ابنية صناعية، فنادق، ابنية اكاديمية، ابنية طبية ...الخ. يمكن الوصول الى بعض النتائج التى تعطينا مقياسا ( ليس دقيقا ولكن كمرجعية قياس مع نسبة خطأ) كمرجعية للحكم، حيث ان هذه النسب هي تقريبية + أو - ولكن تشكل وسيلة للحكم.
وهذه النسب يمكن استنتاجها من خلال الخبرة وال داتا بيس لمشاريع تم تنفيذا سابقا.

مثال في تصميم الاساسات:
لتحديد سمك اللبشة ( الرافت) في الابراج يمكن استعمال القاعدة التالية للبدء في النوذج الانشائي:
السماكة الكلية لللبشة( سم ) = 10 سم + 10*عدد الادوار .

ارجو من اهل الخبرة في هذا المجال افادتنا عن ذلك 
اسف للاطالة

وشكرا جزيلا لكم مسبقا


----------



## شمس الغاردينيا (3 ديسمبر 2010)

الموضوع هام جداواملي من الاخوة المحترفين في هذا المجال المشاركة واتشكر الاخ adel-shaker على مشاركته الرائعة لكن ارجو من الاخ adel-shaker توضيح سبب لماذا يجب ان لاتزيد مدة النشاط الواحد عن 25 يوم ؟ وما هو سبب ان تكون انشطة المسار الحرج لاتزيد عن 20% من اجمالي الانشطة ؟


----------



## محمد السواكنى (3 ديسمبر 2010)

افادكم الله بعلمه حيث اننى مبتدئ فى عمل البرامج الزمنية واتمنى ان اكون مثلكم ذو خبرة فى ذلك المجال


----------



## عصام صايغ (3 ديسمبر 2010)

هذا الموضوع مهم نرجو التفاعل من الاعضاء والمشرفين ذوي الخبرة او دلونا علي صفحة الموضوع ان تم طرحه من قبل افيدونا ياخبراءنا م.محمود عياد م. احمد الطيب وجميع الخبراء لانريد لهذا الموضوع ان يموت


----------



## tbuly (4 ديسمبر 2010)

اهم تقييم ومراجعه للبرنامج الزمني هي مراجعه المسار الحرج Critical Path و Total float وباقي المراحل ليست غير مهمة ولكنها اقل درجه من مراجعة الـ TF و الـ CPM زيادة نسبة المسار الحرج عن 20% بالبرنامج الزمني يصبح الوضع أقل مرونة ويتطلب أمكانيات مادية وبشرية كبيرة لتفادي التأخير في زمن المشروع


----------



## elhalalsab (7 ديسمبر 2010)

ش


----------



## elhalalsab (7 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا ع الموضوع الجميل

واتمنى التفاعل معه من قبل المختصين


----------



## شمس الغاردينيا (10 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكور اخي adel


----------



## ombella (20 ديسمبر 2010)

*اداره المشاريع*

thanksssssssss


----------



## ايمن حسين (29 ديسمبر 2010)

ارجو القاء الضوء على بعض الفلاتر التى يمكن عملها لاكتشاف الاخطاء الواردة بالبرنامج بسرعة 

كذلك خطوات تحديد الانشطة الحرجة ونسبتها والمسار الحرج وكيفية الحكم على مناسبة ومنطقية العلاقات 

بين الانشطة المختلفة والاخطاء الشائعة التى عادة تحدث


----------



## ايمن حسين (1 يناير 2011)

tbuly قال:


> اهم تقييم ومراجعه للبرنامج الزمني هي مراجعه المسار الحرج critical path و total float وباقي المراحل ليست غير مهمة ولكنها اقل درجه من مراجعة الـ tf و الـ cpm زيادة نسبة المسار الحرج عن 20% بالبرنامج الزمني يصبح الوضع أقل مرونة ويتطلب أمكانيات مادية وبشرية كبيرة لتفادي التأخير في زمن المشروع



نشكركم على مشاركتكم القيمة جدا ونود منكم القاء الضوء على خطوات تحديد الانشطة الحرجة والمسار الحرج وكيفية معالجة العوم السالب وذلك بادراج وذكر اوامر البرنامج التى تقوم بذلك
وجزاكم الله خيرا​


----------



## gamalgawad11 (23 يناير 2011)

جزاكم اللة خيرا


----------



## حسن مدنى (24 يناير 2011)

*شكرا على الموضوع المهم جدا
واتمنى التفاعل معه من قبل المختصين*​


----------



## aboyahia (23 فبراير 2011)

شكرا لكل من ساهم فى هذا الموضوع


----------



## mohammedsharaby (23 فبراير 2011)

*شكرا جزيلا*​


----------

